# sorry



## rstubbs (Jun 7, 2006)

sorry trapper14,i think i mislead u,i dont kno nothing bout trapping so i dont kno wut a number 2 is,could someone give me some basics


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

the #2 trap is a double coil spring (2 springs to close the jaws). traps are separated in size by numbers ranging from the #0 weasle trap to the #15 bear trap. the 1 1/2 is best for ****. the number 2 best for fox, but will also hold ****. if it is cross-staked (2 stakes holding it down that are driven in the ring or chain in an "X" fashion) it should hold a coyote. the number of the trap is printed on the pan.

a buy my traps a Gander Mountain. if you aint near a Gander Mountain you can also buy traps out of the Fur-Fish-Game magazine.

to prepare your traps , you should dip them in boiling water with black walnuts or some artificial dye for 5-10 minutes. after you have boiled the traps put some wax in the water (you can pick up trap wax at a Gander Mountain also) and dip the traps again for about 5-15 seconds.from this point on only handle the traps with rubber gloves. hang the traps in a sheltered outdoor area until you are ready to set them.

if you need info on how to make the set let me know.


----------



## rstubbs (Jun 7, 2006)

yea if u dont mind tell me about the set,thanks


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

one of the easiest and most effective sets for fox and coyote is the 
dirt-hole set. start by boring a hole about 6-9 inches deep at about a 30 to 60 degree angle into the ground. a bank or narrow area will work best as to prevent the animal from coming in the wrong way. if necessary, you can drive sticks into the ground to form your own pocket around the set.

dig a hole to bed the trap an inch or 2 deep & 5-7 inches from the hole slightly to the lft or right for fox. for coyote move it back to about 7-9 from the hole. if you're not sure of the animal that is coming in set the trap at about 7 inches from the hole. if you are going for coyote or think 1 might be caught, cross-stake the trap. if the soil is loose, use 20-27 inch long 1/2 inch thick rebar stakes. if the soil is hard and tough, use 12-17 inch stakes. the stakes should be driven into the bottom of the hole with dry leaves on topof them. place the trap in the hole so that the jaws are level with the ground. the jaw with the dog should be closest to the bait hole. sift dry dirt over the trap. use a twig or small stick to smooth the dirt on the trap so that the pan is almost visible.

put bait or a lure in the dirt-hole and you may put urine near the set.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

the double dirt hole works well in moderately wooded areas for ****. try to make it into a fallen tree big enough that the **** can't reach the holes from the back side. the hole should be made 3-4 inches apart, 1 at a shallow angle and the other at a steep angle. put the trap between the holes and about 5-7 inches from the tree. put bait in one hole and either put urine or a lure down the other hole. if bait and a lure are used in the holes put **** or fox urine on a nearby stump or tree.(the trap should be bedded the same as the dirt-hole set.


----------

